# Male Dominated Sport HELP!!!!



## Outdoor85 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Go Africa Hunting*

Hello, 
I have been and still am a big supporter of women in the outdoors programs. Here is a slogan that I once used for marketing. I think this will be a good addition to your story.
Teach a man to hunt, he will go hunting. Teach a lady to hunt, the whole family goes hunting. 
I would be more then happy to help you with any information that I have collected along the way. Also, try to contact Kristy Titus. She would be a great contact for your paper. Her website is purse the wild. com
I hope this helps,

Josh Eichenberg
Go Africa Hunting
National Sales Manager
1-503-360-7445
www.goafricahunting.com
[email protected]


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know that your idea is exactly right.. it IS a male dominated sport. Only a very small percentage of hunters are female, and I don't know that its because we are seen as weaker.. most women just don't have an interest in killing animals. Let me think on it some and post a better answer.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am also taking an English Literature Class in College this semester and here are my thoughts for you:
It's not that women are assumed to be weaker it is that they have been trained to be weaker. Since the early ages women have been looked at as the homemakers, childbearers and nothing more. They were not given a voice, they were not allowed to vote, they were not allowed to own land at most times they were treated worse than the hired help. Males had the upper hand, especially the white males when it came to providing for their families materially and financially. 
Now as far as women hunting in a male dominated sport, it is hard for SOME men to except because they cannot look past and unlearn what has been taught generation after generation. They cannot see women outside of the home and working much less in full camo and in a tree. In English Literature we are learning that this is "prescriptive behavior"; teaching someone or a group of people how to act because that's how you think it should be. Example: Little Boys are raised not to cry, because little boys are supposed to be tough and strong.
Men have a prescriptive behavior in mind of what they think women should be like and women have long ago broke that mold.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

MN_Chick said:


> I don't know that your idea is exactly right.. it IS a male dominated sport. Only a very small percentage of hunters are female, and I don't know that its because we are seen as weaker.. most women just don't have an interest in killing animals. Let me think on it some and post a better answer.


Yeah i have to agree, women here especially are not interested in killing animals. I must be the minority.


----------



## Pumpkins (Nov 12, 2009)

A Bass Pro catalog could be used; count the number of female specific hunting products. There must be some market demand for the stores to keep them in stock.


----------



## Pumpkins (Nov 12, 2009)

This might not help, but I am having trouble finding a hunter ed class that works with my breastfeeding schedule. I can't leave my baby for that amount of time. He won't take a bottle.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think we all know this a males world however women and children are the future of this sport. I myself used to think hunting was for the men and the women was to stay home and take care of their men. That's how I was raised but can say that's not how I live. I just participated in my first hunt ever and will certainly be doing it more often. Women have the power from turning the percepetion of only being a mans sport into it being a family sport. There are a ton of statistics out there on women and the sport. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok thank you for all your help!!! Any more information or statistics I would still appreciate.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

For my MBA class a few months ago I did a marketing plan on the new Mathews Passion and did some research on the industry. I will need to find where I found these stats and can send you my paper if you wish but the number of women hunters has increased 72% over the last 5 years where male hunters have not seen an increase. Another major aspect I covered in my paper is the fact that hunting gear/equipment is not catered to the female hunter and that could be a reason why more men are attracted to the sport. Only in the last few years have manufactuers started to gear their equipment toward the female market and this might be a factor in the rise in the number of hunters. Let me know if you would like a copy of my paper and I will dig it out. Good luck!!!


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

Camo Lady, I would truly appreciate and be very interested in reading your paper and statistics. I believe that they will be a great help and valuable resource to add to my paper and argument for women hunters.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

goofyswife2788 said:


> I think we all know this a males world however women and children are the future of this sport. I myself used to think hunting was for the men and the women was to stay home and take care of their men. That's how I was raised but can say that's not how I live. I just participated in my first hunt ever and will certainly be doing it more often. Women have the power from turning the percepetion of only being a mans sport into it being a family sport. There are a ton of statistics out there on women and the sport. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.



Actually, a lot of men I know would LOVE for their women to hunt with them. But the women are not interested. It's true that women and children are a big part of the future of archery, and I think most men realise that. It's usually pushed as a family sport. 

There are, of course, some men who like having their hunting/ guy only time away from home. And I think that is ok- if she's got no interest then it's a non-issue. It's also ok to hunt separately.

I think the bigger issue is that WOMEN see it as a man's sport. I would say that more than a few women would like to hunt, but think they would be out of place or a hinderence. Since it really IS a male dominated sport and involves weapons, which scare a lot of women, they lack the confidence to try it. 

Did I make any sense with that? It's portrayed as a man's sport because it really IS dominated by men, and many women are afraid to step into that arena- regardless of how warmly they would be welcomed.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Let me dig it up for you and I will shoot you a PM for your email address.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

have you tried searching under google scholar? I'm not sure if you'll find anything there but it'd be worth a shot.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I worked in an archery shop in 1976. I'm a FITA recurve target shooter, and the other person was a rather small woman. Hunters would come to me asking what kind of broadhead I'd recommend and I'd call out, "Hey, Dottie, what do you suggest?" It really confused them.

Another time, a customer was looking at bows. As she explained the options she picked up a compound and casually and absent-mindedly drew it back. He asked to try the bow, and couldn't pull it.


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

Again, thank you to everyone for all your help!!! I will soon be posting a rough draft of my paper. I would appreciate advice about it and any suggestions when I post it.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

You might try contacting Karen with Shoot Like a Girl. She has done extensive studies on women in archery/ hunting. Im sure she would have some info you could use.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

If you're looking for statistics, why not contact your local DNR? They might have how many tags were purchased by women. Also if you know of any target shoots, talk to the people who run them and see if they have any stats that they would be willing to share as far as how many women participate and if the number is increasing.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

You might be interested a National Public Radio story that aired about a month ago: More Women Hunt, Seeking Food And Togetherness. The page includes both the audio segment and the transcript. 

Some excerpts: 

"Around America this fall, hunters are stalking everything from birds to bears. An estimated 12.5 million Americans hunt — a number that has fallen in the past 15 years. But the number of female hunters has held steady — and more young girls than ever are hunting."

"According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, 1.2 million women hunt in America. They account for 9 percent of the total hunting population. The number of male hunters is falling, while the number of women who hunt is stable. And there's one group among them that's actually growing."

"There are a lot more dads who take their girls hunting," she says. "It used to be a father-son activity and now, you know, I see lots of dads taking out their little girls, and they're happy to be out there."

"There is another sign that hunting is catching on with women — apparently, TV hunting shows are featuring more adventures by female hunters. 
But whether that will translate into more women hunting may not be known soon: The Fish and Wildlife Service won't conduct its next count of hunters until 2011."

Good luck with your research and writing!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a good thread, and Shoot Like A Girl is dedicated to balancing out the ratio of women to men in shooting sports by providing opportunity and education to women around the country....we've proven, if you do this, you get new shooters. 

As for hunting, there is big concern in the industry for generational hunters, and a key to improving that statistic is to increase the number of moms or potential moms who hunt. PM me for some statistics, we have done tons of research on this very subject. The good news is there are more women shooting this year than last!


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

StephanieMP said:


> I am writing a college english essay. It is suppost to be about a problem in society. Here is my thesis idea. Females actively participate in the sport of hunting, however, hunting is unfairly portrayed as a male sport because women are often are assumed to be weaker and somehow less capable of hunting. I was wondering if anyone could help me with supporting details and statistics, and where you found that information (for citation purposes) THANK YOU!!!!


sure a guy just quoted me on AT just about a week ago...he was arguing with me and he said" well i guess im sorry i just never realized women actually hunted"....i can get the message for ya if ya like.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Dig Darling dig*

The info is ther Dig


Abut 8% of US Hunters are female very fast rising


Check with Smithwick Associates they do market studies and include womens' view point

I am busy hunting now rut is starting... bad timing for you


TAG


----------



## DaRhedGoddess (Nov 18, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I am a lady who loves to hunt. I am a certified Bow Hunter Ed Instructor. I teach Women in the Outdoors class and work with the youth so that they do not grow up like I did. I did not start hunting tell I was 17 and had a boyfriend that got me into it. When I was a kid all I wanted to do was hunt and fish but my father at the time believed that the boy should do the boy thing and the girl should do the girl thing. My brother had no interest in hunting or fishing and it was all I wanted to do. It took a lot to get my father to take me seriously when I started. My first hunt I shot whitetail and an antelope, my dad asked me if I really shot it or if I had to have someone shoot it for me. That really hurt! That being said it was not long after that he came around and we started hunting together. My point here that that we need to teach our young girls, sisters and mothers that it is ok and a lot of fun. I do not believe that women are any different than men when it comes to the feeling of killing an animal. I believe that they are tought that they are not supposed to. If we expose them to the outdoors and to hunting they will enjoy it as much as men do. Wow...did not mean to ramble.

Kriss


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

*English Essay Submission*

This is the essay I just submitted about women and hunting. 
It is a freezing twenty-two degrees outside at four o’clock in the morning on a mid November day. Despite it still being too dark to see, looking over the dark hills; a breathtaking sunrise that will soon creep up through the heavy fog is faintly visible. Every breath released is like steam coming off of a fresh gut pile on a cold day. Waiting patiently, still, and quietly, suddenly a rhythmic steady crackling of sticks and leaves is heard. The noise grows louder, heart racing, finally out of the brush appears the prey, the target: a majestic whitetail buck appears in range. Slowly, raising the rifle, taking careful aim, the suspense builds, and slowly the trigger is pulled back. With the loud crack of the shot, the deer recoils with the impact of the blast, regains its footing, and takes off through the woods. Excitement and relief overwhelm the hunter. Climbing down from the tree stand, the fatal moment replays in the hunters head. Walking across the cold frozen ground leaves crackle and a light snow crunches under the weight of the hunters every step. Scanning the ground a fresh scarlet red blood trail leads deeper into the woods. After following the trail of death for seventy five yards, the freshly fatal carcass awaits. At the sight, the hunters’ heart skips a beat and excitement and a sense of victory pours over every inch of the slender weather worn body. The hunter then pulls off a sweaty blaze orange hat, long dark wavy hair tied back neatly with a pink hair tie fall gracefully down. The hunter is actually a huntress, a woman. Visualizing this story most readers envision a rugged male hunter killing a majestic whitetail deer, not a strong female huntress. Why is this? Females actively participate in the sport of hunting; however, hunting is unfairly portrayed as a male sport because women are often assumed to be weaker and somehow less capable of hunting.
Flipping over the glossy pages of the latest Field and Stream, Outdoor Life, or any popular hunting magazine a plethora of camouflage, trophy game animals, and weaponry dominates the pages. However, a closer inspection at the pictures and advertisements, looking beyond the camouflage and outdoor scenes, the epitome of the masculine hunter stands out; worn from the elements muscular, tough, strong, and rugged. The 3.36 million active female hunters in the United States never represented or recognized; simply ignored. Not a single advertisement graced the glossy pages of the top hunting magazines that were marketed toward the female audience. 
This fall, an estimated 20.9 million active hunters are going into the woods stalking everything from birds to bears. Although the number of hunters has declined by eleven percent in the past fifteen years the number of female hunters has dramatically increased now accounting for nine percent of the nation’s hunters. According to the National Sporting Goods Association from 2001 to 2005 there was an increase of 72 percent of women hunting with firearms, participation in target shooting grew by fifty percent, and the number of women bow hunters increased by 176 percent. Women represent one of the fastest growing sections of the shooting and hunting industries.
Since the early ages women have generally been viewed as the “weaker” sex and thusly gatherers, homemakers, child bearers, and nothing more. They were not given a voice, they were not allowed to vote, they were not allowed to own land, and most times they were treated worse than the hired help. Males had the upper hand when it came to providing for their family materially and financially. Today, women are doing things they could not a generation ago. They are in business, they are airplane pilots, they are in the military, and they are hunting. Women are just doing a lot of things that were previously taboo. Despite this, it is still difficult for the vast majority of society to look past and unlearn what has been taught generation after generation. It is still difficult to view a woman outside of the home and working much less in full camouflage in a tree with a weapon. 
There are a number of reasons why females are avidly taking up the sport of hunting. Sportsmen’s organizations such as the National Wild Turkey Federation and National Rifle Association and large retailers like L.L. Bean and Orvis offer programs aimed specifically at introducing women to the outdoors. Additionally, 41 states across America have adopted a program called Becoming an Outdoors Woman (BOW) to draw more women to the outdoors. Approximately fifteen thousand women per year are introduced to shooting, hunting, fishing, hiking, bird watching and outdoor photography through the BOW program. However, the impact of female hunters is far greater than their numbers. Josh Eichenberg National Sales Manager for Go Africa Hunting explains, “Teach a man to hunt, he will go hunting. Teach a lady to hunt, the whole family goes hunting.” Bringing women into the sport of hunting helps to reach so many more people. Children that are brought up hunting are likely to pursue the activity for the entirety of their lives.
Female hunters offer a real potential economically. They tend to spend less on gear than do their male counterparts. Still, sales of firearms, ammunition, and a few accessories, excluding clothing amount to about $3.4 billion total annually. If women account for sixteen percent of the hunting market, they would total $500 million, which is a substantial amount of business. Some manufacturers are attempting to tap into this market. In the last five years efforts to produce rifles, boots, clothing, and other outdoor gear that fits women and appeals to their fashion sense. Foxy Huntress, a Texas-based maker of hunting clothing for women is just one of the many vendors looking to cater to women. 
Hunting is defined as “the pursuit and killing or capture of wild animals regarded as a sport”. The definition does not include that it is a gender specific sport; however, hunting is unfairly portrayed as a male sport. This is because women throughout history were often assumed to be weaker and somehow less capable of hunting. The vast majority of society cannot look past and unlearn what has been taught generation after generation. They cannot see women outside of the home and working much less in full camouflage in a tree. However, many women have broken this stereotype and now as statistics have proven women are the fastest growing group of hunters. Women should be recognized as the new face of hunting. The media is starting to recognize this; however their response has been too slow. Additionally, women in hunting should be recognized because they provide a solid economic market. Finally women should be portrayed as the new face of hunting besides the economic and social reasons because when women go hunting their families go hunting. Hunting is not a male sport; therefore it should no longer be stereotyped as such.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

StephanieMP said:


> This is the essay I just submitted about women and hunting.


Excellent work... Easily an "A" 

(unless you were supposed to do this in APA format.)


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Nicely done :thumbs_up


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

You did a fantastic job! :thumbs_up Thank you for sharing.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

I stayed home tonight , helped with home work and cooked dinner....my wife went bow hunting LOL...by far NOT a mans sport. I think some men see it this way cause thats just how they were raised....my wifes parents didnt hunt and she didnt when we meet 6 years ago..she started 3 yrs ago and has taken a buck and a doe with her bow...Oh and my mother and grandmother both hunted...so i think alot has to do with how a male was raised...I dont hate and cant wait for the day she tops my best buck...I love the fact that my wife hunts. Women weak....LOL if I had the kids LOL I would be kidless ....


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone who helped me with this essay, and for reading it. 

This may not be everyones opinion, however, most people I know believe that the sport is dominated by males. This essay was to not only fulfil the assignment I was given (write on a societal issue dealing with race, gender, class, or sexuality), it was also to portray the reality that the vast majority of hunters are males and how females are exponentially entering into this sport.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Limited numbers of women hunters... well, certainly many women (and men too) are vehemently apposed to hunting for a variety of reasons. For example, they rationalize that there's no "need" to hunt because people can buy their food at a store. And there's no question that societies' perceptions and how we were raised affects our behavior, but I think many of the "modern generation" just didn't get to learn how strong, tough, and resourceful many of our mothers, grandmothers, great-grandmothers etc. really were!  Many women that were raised on farms and ranches learned about weapons, cleaning and butchering harvested animals etc. My own grandmother was apparently so good with a rifle, she'd take a hawk with one shot if it was bothering her chickens!  Of course, back then, life was truly very hard, and many of those women were probably THRILLED to not have to do so many rugged and outdoor things and really appreciated the "modern conveniences" when they came along. Even those who really enjoyed outdoor/country life likely were happy to embrace a more "feminine/genteele" lifestyle when they got the chance, and may have actually been embarrassed or ashamed that they'd done all those tough and independant things, or at least didn't think it was anything special or worth telling anyone. ;D Let's hear it for all those amazing, strong and resourceful women that have helped us get this far! 

I think some women may actually have some advantages re: hunting. Some women are a lot more patient and are better about staying still and quiet than some of the guys, and since women seem to be less ego-driven than many men, are probably less likely to risk an "iffy" shot, and more apt to think about humane and ethical methods of hunting. And luckily there are at least a FEW men who are secure enough in themselves that their egos aren't too bruised when women can be as good as, or even better at hunting than they are! ;D (I married a guy that likes it I hunt!  He says my harvests are delicious! ;D) 

Good luck with the paper!


----------



## Nicely (Jun 13, 2002)

Let me throw a little nugget in on the target side of archery. I know a young (18 yo) lady that has had her heart set on breaking the pro ranks since she was 15 years old. To make a long story short she was told keep performing and when you enter the adult ranks we will talk. Well after a great Junior career she joined the adult ranks last year and made the senior team that went to Korea (she also made the team at 16 yo). She finished 3rd in USAT and is 3rd in the rolling rankings and set a world record. She was told see us in October there will be a spot for you. So far after several attempts nothing. With the financial burdens of college it looks like one of the most promising young US archers will be sitting home for most of the 2010 season. I'm quite sure the 3rd ranked male archer is not doing the same.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

It is my understanding that in Native American cultures if a women happened to be the better hunter...so be it. What ever it took for the tribe to survive.
That said, Puritan first americans came over here with a more european attitude....one which can be seen in some of our country's early western art. Case in point, the "Prairie Madonna", which shows a women sitting in a covered wagon looking almost helpless.
History, once again as read from letters and diaries of those women who helped conquer the west, consistantly show that women weren't just along for the ride and some would have us believe. Most of them walked alongside the wagon, sometimes carrying children; cooked meals; did the wash as well as drove the wagons when need be and sometimes fought off hostiles. Why women still give up their power to men is beyond me.
Frankly, I think a woman can do anything she puts her mind to, and usually without all the ego our male counterparts inject.


----------

